

Will Microsoft SQL Server Soon Work on Linux and Mac? - logic_rabbit
http://blog.developers.ba/will-microsoft-sql-server-soon-work-linux-mac/

======
opless
That's a massive stretch of logic to go from .net is being open-sourced, to
visual studio being released for linux and mac to SQL Server being released on
Linux.

Wishful thinking perhaps?

I mean, I know SQL Server was once Sybase, and that's on linux (
[http://www.sybase.com/linux](http://www.sybase.com/linux) ) but after nearly
15? years on the windows platform, I expect that there's a lot of very
windows-specific code has migrated in there :)

~~~
logic_rabbit
It not be easy but it is a logical move if Microsoft wants expansion of SQL
Server database.

~~~
opless
And lose the additional license of an instance of windows server? ;)

Imagine also the support costs of supporting all those distros of Linux!

